# project help??



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

hey everyone my biology teacher is making me do a project on deer. she wants me to find enough reasons to convince her that deer should remain on earth. I was wondering if any of you guys could help me my teacher is going to ask me questions like what good do deer for land and people and stuff and what good deer do for our ecosystem??????????


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Deer help people by improving rural economies. Deer bring hunters to rural areas. Hunters spend money at restaurants, gas stations, grocery stores, hotel/motels, liquor stores, bars, mechanics, and gift shops. These types of businesses are what keep small towns alive.

Deer are important to the ecosystem as a food source for coyote, bear, mountain lion, cougar, and other predators.

Deer can help the land by controlling vegetation by eating it, transporting plant seeds in their hair to other areas.

Good Luck.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Summer sausage, meat sticks, ring sausage, brats, back straps, venison bacon, tenderloins fresh off the grill, etc. Need I say more?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would say that the last thing you should do is attatch a price tag to wildlife. I really think that is the wrong way to go about it.
Now Mossy, I like your thinkn'!!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Mossy, you said a mouth full with that comment. :beer:

I am hungry now


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

dj.

One of the questions was what deer do for people. On top of the obvious supplying tasty treats, they do help the economy.

I'm not trying to put a price on wildlife, but hunters do spend a lot of money in small towns.


----------



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for the help!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

They keep the auto repair business healthy.
They taste very good.
They provide food for thr scavangers and animals that have to hunt to survive, what would they eat if all of the deer wewr gone. t-bones thats what.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Where are you from that you are taking biology classes in June?

And what is your teachers problem with deer? Did she hit one with her car? This sounds very suspicious for a legitimate project.


----------



## owensii (Jun 18, 2007)

to answer the question correctly, you will need to approach it from this angle. How would our enviroment be changed if deer suddenly disappeared from the planet. Most people would not be affected, some would rejoice, such as farmers and automobile drivers, but what would be the impact on the environment? One impact would be on plant dispersion. Deer and other mammals are utilized by many plants to disperse their seeds to other areas, which reduces the plants competition for resources. Deer also digest some plants which aids in the removal of the plants seed coat, which allows for germination. You must also look at the food web and see where deer fit. They are primary consumers so other animals would be affected. Wolves, coyotes, cougars and other predators would lose a food source. This would impact us because those animals would have to look for another food source to compensate for the loss. This may mean cattle, sheep, dogs, cats and possibly children may be at risk. In respect to prey loss, it may also mean that the number of predators will decline. Which would impact the fur trade and may mean a rise in levels of other secondary prey due to the fact that the predator is no longer present. Deer also affect the both the biotic and abiotic players in the enviroment. They expose dirt for seeds. They rub trees that will effect their growth. I hope this gives you some insight on how to answer your question. I like the question because it makes you think.


----------

